
AWS Eu-Central-1 Was Down and Our Customers Didn’t Even Know - dsr12
https://redislabs.com/blog/aws-eu-central-outage/
======
trungdq88
> Furthermore, hundreds of auto-failover events went smoothly without any data
> loss (of course)

Wait... I thought Redis failover do not guarantee consistency? What does it
mean when they say "no data loss (of course)"?

